# Occula RDA by Twisted Messes & Augvape



## Rob Fisher (28/4/19)

I have sworn off trying new RDA's but I had the opportunity to vape on the Occula this weekend and just WOW! I have ordered one and hopefully will get it Monday or latest Tuesday! I tested Exclamation in it and it was fantastic! I need to get one and test it in my own kennel with my own dual aliens!




Here is the sales blurb on it.

More from me when I get my paws on mine!

---------------------------------------------

From the mind of TwistedMesses in collaboration with Augvape comes the OCCULA RDA, a project you won’t want to miss.

Dual post captive clamp system to fit any build with ease. Each post has 5.5mm width by 2.6mm height of space for even the beefiest coils.

Two massive hex-shaped screws that work with flat-head and phillip’s screw-drivers as well as pliers if needed. Clamps raise automatically with screws.

Beveled and notched top-cap for easy removal and adjustment. Includes stylized 810 drip tip with metal accent ring.

Triple snake-bite airflow with single and dual-coil AFC options.

Full stainless steel design with gold plated Squonk pin included.

SPECS:

24mm Diameter
Full 304 Stainless Steel Construction
5.5mm x 2.6mm Post Hole Capacity
810 Delrin Drip-Tip with Stainless Accent Ring
5.5mm Deep Juice Well
Dual Post Captive Clamp System
Gold Plated Stainless Steel 510 Contact Pin
Gold Plated Stainless Steel Squonk Pin included
Notched Top-Cap with Groove for easy adjustment
Beveled Barrel for easy Top Cap Removal
Single and Dual Coil AFC Options

Black Version is PVD Coated on the Barrel Section with Gold-Plated Accent Ring on Drip-Tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/19)

This looks great @Rob Fisher 
Surely it will be quite an airy vape?

Big air - big clouds?
Or not?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/19)

Silver said:


> This looks great @Rob Fisher
> Surely it will be quite an airy vape?
> 
> Big air - big clouds?
> Or not?



Yes, good air and clouds! I will report back once I have had time to play a bit more but I must say I haven't tasted Exclamation like that before!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Bazinga! Dual 3mm Kidney Puncher Ni80 Coils at 45 watts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Dual 3mm Kidney Puncher Ni80 Coils at 45 watts!
> View attachment 164982
> View attachment 164983


Besides the giant cloud how’s the Flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> Besides the giant cloud how’s the Flavour?



Excellent! It excels with Exclamation which is why I bought it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (29/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Excellent! It excels with Exclamation which is why I bought it.


OK just seen your thoughts here thanks skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Excellent! It excels with Exclamation which is why I bought it.


Thanks. 

I’ve been looking for another dual rda to compete with my goon and this looks like it could do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

